# North West Mountain Chocolate



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss ): He was a gorgeous fellow. If you need someone to talk to, I'm always just a PM away.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Aww, what a beautiful horse. I'm sorry for your loss!


----------

